# Does anyone r know how to build this



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

The photo is my actual Avatar since I couldn't attach it to this let me know if anyone knows how to build what is in my avatar


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Photo is in my avatar


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The picture is too small.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Hard to see but it looks like a basic draped specter. Make a form out of chickewire. Drape it in cheesecloth. Black cloth goes where the face should be. That's pretty basic so we can discuss it more if you like.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Could you give us the source of your picture and we can look at it there?


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

That pinterest site just links off to some site full of spam links and stolen photos but I found the original flickr account the photo came from looks like it has some in progress photos.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/andigraham/albums/72157606774766851/with/2797028182/

Also here is a link to a tutorial on how they were made.

Grim Hollow cloaked ghosts: http://grimhollowhaunt.blogspot.com/2008/11/cloaked-ghost-step-by-step.html

I may actually try this myself.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome thank you so much


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for finding and posting the tutorial bobby2003, I'm going to put this on my wish list too.


----------



## craftycraft66 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Made something similar*

Well I see what you mean about the pics...I tried to attach one along with directions on how I built....but system removed, and said I had too many characters! How frustrating. If you email me, [email protected] I will send you pic of something similar to what you want to make.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I might have to try this and add a wiper motor so it turns back and forth, searching for lost souls! Thanks for posting the tutorial.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

heresjohnny made one: https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32666&highlight=johnny


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey crafty I did sent you an email, shall I retry?


----------



## Halloweendad13 (Jul 4, 2017)

*Here it is*

Here is a link of that project from Pinterest https://pin.it/npgkldczqcnblh


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

PumpkinRot created the original and then Grim made his version of it and then HeresJohnny animated a version of it. CreepyCathy shared the WIP thread on HeresJohnny's creation. I'm actually planning to make HeresJohnny's version this year. Here is the final he created in the showroom. https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32842 The movement he added to it is simply incredible! All 3 versions of this prop are awesome.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The plastic used for dry cleaner's bags works well too. It's light enough in weight, and transparent enough that it moves easily using something small like a computer's cooling fan, or a small, personal desk fan to help give it "motion" or life for an etherial look and feel. It also makes it easy to hang/suspend so that the ghost can float in mid air.


----------

